# Guppy Breeding



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

ive got a 7-8 inch rhom that ive only had for a few days now and isnt adjusted to my tank yet so i was wondering if i could put some guppys in with it for breeding and food purposes i was wondering weather it my rhom would just eat them all ou leave them lone aslong as well fed. and weather the guppys would breed or be too stressed to breed. or what any imput on past experiences with this let me know.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A seperate tank is your best bet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think they'd breed in the tank. IMO your better off breeding convicts in a separate tank if you want live feeders, not guppys.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Traveller said:


> I don't think they'd breed in the tank. IMO your better off breeding convicts in a separate tank if you want live feeders, not guppys.


I think they may breed but the filters would probably suck any fry up. Unless your tank has plenty of hiding spots and a sponge over the filters i would suggest just use a seperate 10g.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

well yeah theres aways a seperate tank i just was hoping someone had done it successsfully.


----------

